# suche nach Rätsel-Game, wäre dankbar für Tipps



## ahnungsloser (3. Mai 2016)

*suche nach Rätsel-Game, wäre dankbar für Tipps*

Hey Leute,

wie mein Name schon verrät hatte ich bisher nur eher flüchtigen Kontakt zu Games und außer Sims eigentlich noch nie wirklich was gespielt - ich hoffe ich bin für euch überhaupt ernst zu nehmen hehee... 

Jedenfalls würde ich das gerne ändern, bin aber mit der Suche nach einem passenden Spiel etwas überfordert - und da kommt ihr ins Spiel, ich hoffe ihr Experten könnt mir da ev. ein paar Tipps oder Empfehlungen geben!? 

Was mir überhaupt keinen Spaß macht sind Geschicklichkeit und Zeitdruck. Auf keinen Fall also Shooter oder etwas in der Art.
Ein bisschen "dahinspielen", Rätsel lösen, eine spannende Geschichte... das kann ich mir gut vorstellen 

Super fand ich zum Beispiel *Portal 2* - tolle Geschichte, genialer Humor, Physik-Logik-Rätsel... nur das mit der Geschicklichkeit (richtiges Timing, mit der Maus etwas treffen,...) das kann ich nicht gut und das mag ich deshalb auch nicht. Wäre sonst das perfekte Spiel für mich^^

*Life is strange* fand ich auch ganz gut - so "Entscheidungs-Spiele" (nennt man das so?) würden mir glaube ich gefallen.

Wimmelbilder könnte ich mir ev. auch vorstellen, aber eher nur als "Notnagel", außer ihr kennt da ein ganz besonders tolles...
Oder vielleicht könnt ihr mir sogar eine ganz neue, mir noch gar nicht bekannte Spielrichtung empfehlen?

Vom Thema her bin ich recht offen - fantasy, comic, was "reales", syfy wär sehr cool... nur kein Horror oder Kriegs-Thema. Bin ein ganz schönes Mädchen, ich weiß 

Also ich hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir da was raten,
vielen Dank schon mal!!
LG


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2016)

Die "The Longest Journey"-Spiele mag ich gerne. Im dritten Teil "Dreamfall Chapters" haben gewisse Entscheidungen ebenfalls Auswirkungen auf den Verlauf der Handlung.
Momentan sind die Spiele aber relativ teuer, da würde ich fast auf einen Sale warten.

Und falls du es irgendwo herbekommst, "Pink Panthers Gefährliche Mission" ist gut.


----------



## ahnungsloser (3. Mai 2016)

Das ging ja schnell - und alle drei klingen interessant, vor allem macht mich Paulchen neugierig hehee...

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps!


----------



## golani79 (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn du Logikrätsel magst, dann könnte *The Witness *was für dich sein.
Ist halt ein wenig anders "normale" Adventures - vlt. schaust dir ein paar Reviews dazu an (aber pass wegen Spoiler auf).


----------



## ahnungsloser (3. Mai 2016)

Oh das sieht cool aus - Danke vielmals


----------



## Look (4. Mai 2016)

Es gibt einige Spiele Richtung Portal - schau dir mal Q.U.B.E. (den time trail Bereich brauchst ja nicht spielen) an, oder Qbeh-1: The Atlas Cube, Parallax, Kairo, Magrunner: Dark Pulse ist auch nicht übel (nach hinten kommen einige Level mit Gegnern, wenn die dich nerven, die kann man mit einem Konsolenbefehl töten und man hat seine Ruhe), Pneuma: Breath of Life, Rememoried, The Room, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Ether One, selbst so etwas wie Tri: Of Friednship and Madness würde ich mir gut vorstellen können, das es dir gefallen könnte, oder Sandmason...

Wie gesagt es gibt da einiges Richtung Egorätsler/puzzler, sry, bin zu faul das alles aufzuzählen, zudem müsste ich das hier schon mal irgendwo gemacht haben, also einfach mal suche anwerfen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es Dein Style ist und wie es mit Deiner Hardware aussieht (wenn life is strange lief, müsste es aber reichen), aber Darksiders 2 könnte Dir auch gefallen, WENN du auch Kampf und Fantasy magst. Da hast du nämlich etliche Misssionen, in denen du klettern musst, tauchen, versteckte Schalter finden usw., das sind also quasi auch Logik-Geschicklichkeits-Rätsel - z.B. musst du irgendwann auch "raffen" dass du eine Art Aufzug nur nutzen kannst, wenn du einen großen Stein auf eine Ebene rollst, die als Schalter dienst usw. , oder du musst erst in Raum X etwas verändern, damit in Raum Y etwas zugänglich ist, um die Barriere Z überwinden zu können usw.


----------



## Loosa (4. Mai 2016)

Wenn es um ruhiges dahinspielen geht, mit hie und da Rätsel lösen, bieten sich natürlich auch alle Arten von Adventures an. Hat aber nichts mit Spielen wie Portal gemein.
Sei es von Telltale Games (wenig Rätsel, eher interaktive Geschichten) wie The Wolf Among Us oder Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, ... ganz nach Geschmack. Das sind Episodenformate, und zumindest bei deren iOS-Apps ist die erste Episode zum Testen kostenlos. Ob das am PC auch so ist weiß ich nicht.

Oder klassische Adventures. Sehr empfehlenswert das, gerade erschienene, Remaster Day of the Tentacle, ein absoluter Klassiker. Oder was neueres aus deutschem Hause, die Deponia-Reihe. Du könntest die letzte Ausgabe von PC Games nachbestellen, da waren alle drei Teile mit dabei.

Auf jeden Fall willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß im Spiel.


----------



## ahnungsloser (5. Mai 2016)

wow - vielen dank für eure tollen tipps!!   
da bin ich ja locker mal bis weihnachten beschäftigt...

werd mal mit the witness und den tentakeln anfangen  
der ethan carter fall und deponia klingen auch sehr spannend...

also vielen dank nochmal - ihr seit echt eine tolle comunity!!


----------



## Look (5. Mai 2016)

Witness ist, hui, speziell, ich sag nicht, das es nicht gefallen könnte, es kommt halt nur sehr "unterkühlt" daher, wie ein reiner Puzzler, nicht wie ein Story getriebenes Spiel - schau dir vorher mal ein paar Minuten lets play bei youtube dazu an.

Möglich das dir z.B. Firewatch eher gefallen könnte.


----------



## ahnungsloser (5. Mai 2016)

ah ja danke - gute idee, hab mir gleich ein paar let's plays und nochmal die trailer angeschaut - beeindruckt mich sehr  fast schon meditativ... muss ich auf jeden fall ausprobieren!  
klingt zumindest im moment so, wie genau das, was ich gesucht hab  

uhh firewatch - macht tatsächlich einen mysteriösen, fast bisschen gruseligen eindruck... hehe, klingt auch interessant, danke - kommt auf die liste!


----------



## golani79 (6. Mai 2016)

ahnungsloser schrieb:


> uhh firewatch - macht tatsächlich einen mysteriösen, fast bisschen gruseligen eindruck... hehe, klingt auch interessant, danke - kommt auf die liste!



Firewatch ist ein schönes Spielerlebnis - aber hat eigentlich keine Rätsel.
In dem Spiel wird in Form von einer Story eigentlich die Thematik des Eskapismus behandelt.


----------



## ahnungsloser (6. Mai 2016)

eskapismus, hehe  lustiges wort...
danke für die info
ja, das ist dann ein adventure spiel, oder?
also wie gesagt ich hab ja echt keine ahnung, deshalb weiß ich auch nicht so genau, wonach ich suche...  

sowohl rätsel, als auch diese stories klingen für mich sehr interessant.
uns sowas in die richtung cities skylines kann ich mir auch vorstellen (da gibts natürlich auch noch eine menge, deshalb hab ich's zuvor nicht erwähnt) - ich weiß hald nichtmal, was es alles gibt und das nötige "fachvokabular" für die kategorien fehlt mir auch^^

"da liegt der hase im pfeffer begraben"  (kalki-fans kennen sich aus)

falls es so eine art game-wikipedia gibt, würd ich mich auch gern mal "einlesen", dann weiß ich gleich mehr bescheid...


----------



## Look (6. Mai 2016)

Wenn Du was meditatives suchst, solltest dir wirklich Qbeh-1 mal ansehen, das war ziemlich tiefenentspannend, lag wohl vor allem an der Soundkulisse.


Mhhhh, müsste ich sogar noch als Gift im Steamaccount rumdümpeln haben, mein ja nur...


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2016)

Es gibt auch noch "Programmier" Spiele, in denen man bestimmte Abläufe in Befehlsabfolgen erledigen muß.

In SpaceChem bekommt man beispielsweise am Eingang eines Schachbrett-ähnlichen Spielfeldes kontinuierlich Atomkerne geliefert und muß diese zu Molekülen zusammenbauen. Dafür hat man dann einen frei konfigurierbaren Weg und diverse Befehle (Nimm das ankommende Atom; lege es ab; verbinde es mit einem anderen abgelegten Atom; drehe das gehaltene Molekül; liefere es als Ergebnis aus; ...)

Das Ganze baut man in Ruhe ohne Zeitlimit auf und schaut dann beim Start, ob das so funktioniert, wie man sich das gedacht hat. Bei Nichtgelingen drückt man auf Stop und kann entsprechende Fehler beseitigen.

Eine Lösung sieht dann beispielsweise so aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3asItUMd0dE


Ähnliche Spiele:
TIS-100 on Steam
Human Resource Machine on Steam


Ähnliche Spiele wie Portal:
Save 75% on The Talos Principle on Steam
Magrunner: Dark Pulse on Steam
Quantum Conundrum on Steam
ChromaGun on Steam
Polarity on Steam
Prelogate on Steam

Noch ein Rätselspiel:
Life Goes On on Steam

Und nicht wirklich ein Rätselspiel, paßt aber dennoch hierher:
The Stanley Parable on Steam


----------



## ahnungsloser (6. Mai 2016)

danke für den tipp look, 
das sieht mir nur zu sehr nach geschicklichkeit aus - mein rückenmark is einfach nicht auf ASDW & Co trainiert   
und danke für dein angebot, das is echt lieb!


----------



## ahnungsloser (6. Mai 2016)

ah, spacechem sieht lustig aus - erinnert mich an armadillo run  
das gefällt mir... danke für den tipp worrel!


----------



## Look (6. Mai 2016)

Ja ein wenig Geschicklichkeit/Timing ist drin in Qbeh-1, allerdings da man keinen Zeitdruck hat, ist das kaum erwähnenswert und wenn man auf Achievements keinen Wert legt, ist das überhaupt kein Ding mehr - aber kannst ja selbst ausprobieren, es gibt ne Demo.

Quantum Conundrum dürfte eindeutig zu viel Geschicklichkeit beinhalten. aus dem Grund habe ich z.b. schon nicht A Story About My Uncle genannt, auch wenn es von der Spielmechanik echt nicht verkehrt war.

Talos Princple ist, mhhh, hardwarehungrig, leider.


Reine Rätselspiele ala Prelogate gibt es einige, ich dürfte die letzten 3 Jahre bestimmt 25 - 30 dieser Art durch gedaddelt haben, insofern, wenn so etwas mit genannt werden soll, musst nur sagen.

Wie schaut das mit Sprache aus, Probleme mit rein englischsprachigem Zeug? Frag das, weil einige reine Rätsler manchmal keine deutschen Texte beinhalten.


----------



## Look (6. Mai 2016)

Btw. das mag sich jetzt völlig am Thema vorbei anhören, aber wenn Du mal Lust drauf hast, könntest mal im Tower Defense Spiel Gemcraft vorbei schauen (davon gibt es einige Teile, meist als Flashspiel gut zum ausprobieren z.b. bei armorgames oder einer ähnlichen Plattform) - normalerweise sind die nämlich genau das was Du NICHT suchst, weil zeitkritisch, aber das tolle an Gemcraft ist halt, das Du das Spiel pausieren und in diesem Pausenmodus Dinge bauen kannst etc. (neben Spiel schneller laufen lassen, kann man es natürlich auch langsamer laufen lassen), also was sonst eben genau nicht geht in dem Genre.


----------



## ahnungsloser (14. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tipps - bin jetzt mit The Witness halb durch und es ist genial!!


----------



## ahnungsloser (14. Mai 2016)

... ah und Look - deine Tipps muss ich erst noch durchgehn, Danke - grade kann ich von The Witness einfach nicht weg^^

aber grundsätzlich is english überhaupt kein Problem (is mir manchmal sogar lieber)
und mit der Hardware siehts auch recht gut aus - hab 8GB ram (könnt ich mal noch auf 16 aufstocken), einen i7, 2.00/2.60GHz und eine nvidia geforce 840m


----------



## Expi-Gaming (3. Juni 2016)

was ich früher auch immer gern gespielt habe ist Baphomets Fluch 1+2 oder  Monky Island . Bei Monky Island würde ich dir den 2. Teil empfehlen.

Sind zwar schon etwas älter aber haben mir  viel spaß gemacht 

gruß

Expi


----------



## ahnungsloser (5. Juni 2016)

ahh monkey iland, das kenn ich sogar  gute idee, danke...
Baphomets Fluch sieht auch interessant aus - schau ich mir an!


btw - The Witness ist der oberhammer, einfach GENAU das, was ich gesucht hatte  falls euch da etwas ähnliches einfällt... 
merci


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2016)

ether one wäre vielleicht auch was und natürlich die ganzen myst-teile.


----------



## ahnungsloser (5. Juni 2016)

die klingen beide super - Danke!  

und myst wird sogar mit the witness verglichen...


----------



## Look (5. Juni 2016)

Ether One hat allerdings leichte Probleme, die normale Version (gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen) funktioniert tadellos, die nun verkaufte Reduxversion hat allerdings gewisse Bugs die bis zum Plottstopper gehen, falls es einen erwischt.


----------



## ahnungsloser (5. Juni 2016)

oh - danke für die warnung!


----------



## Look (5. Juni 2016)

Nicht falsch verstehen, das Spiel ist gut, aber nun ja, der Zustand der Reduxversion ist abwartungswürdig.


----------

